# K1500a



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a K1500A that I can buy that is like new. Has 105' of cable, two cages, and 6 cutter heads. The price is right.

I have a Electric Eel Model C that I would say is in the same class as a K1500, but they are completely different styles. Would there be any advantage I could gain by getting the K1500? I'm a one man shop and drain cleaning is probably 50% of my business. 

Anyone that uses the K1500 have any feed back of the machine?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I have a K1500A that I can buy that is like new. Has 105' of cable, two cages, and 6 cutter heads. The price is right.
> 
> I have a Electric Eel Model C that I would say is in the same class as a K1500, but they are completely different styles. Would there be any advantage I could gain by getting the K1500? I'm a one man shop and drain cleaning is probably 50% of my business.
> 
> Anyone that uses the K1500 have any feed back of the machine?





Since you have the drill & Model C I wouldn't bother the only thing you will lose is a little RPM unless you run the drill in high gear


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Since you have the drill & Model C I wouldn't bother the only thing you will lose is a little RPM unless you run the drill in high gear



650 RPMs is what I run the drill in:thumbup:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd get the 1500 if the price is right and it's in your budget. You can never have too many tools, right?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The 1500 is more manageable for one man. I noticed on the job you did with me with the Eel, that sometimes you would have a guy running the machine and another guy holding the guide tool by the clean out.

After using the 1500 for a while you may want to upgrade the cable to the stiffer and light (more open wind) than what is sold with the kits. Does it have a guide hose?

If you decide to pass on the 1500, send me a PM. I'd like to look at it.

Also, K1500A is the upright model which is kinda nice for basket storage but it is only rated (according to Ridgid) for up to 8" lines up to 200' The low profile K1500SP is rated for 10" lines up to 300'.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> 650 RPMs is what I run the drill in:thumbup:




I think most run a drill in the 300 - 450 range.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I passed on the machine. Maybe you can strike a deal with him John.


----------

